

Delta Innovation Class - nathanbarry
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_-1LPRMD_4

======
nathanbarry
This video shows it in action:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCj8q0gxmBQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCj8q0gxmBQ)

------
charlieirish
More Info here:
[http://www.deltainnovationclass.com/](http://www.deltainnovationclass.com/)

